

The Maximum Z-Index Value - jumpbug
http://www.techjunkie.com/maximum-z-index-value/

======
ChuckMcM
_". Again today I had to inspect another ad that was causing the same problem.
It had an index of 1 million. How annoying. "_

This suggests that your ad provider is noting that 'something' covers it up
sometimes and so is auto adjusting its Z value. Consider talking to them about
that.

